# what to put in a foraging tray?



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, our little bird has started to fly down to us on the table while we're eating and I thought it's a good time to make a foraging tray for him. I've got a tray and I've just put a bit of seed and millet on it to get him used to the tray. I was wondering what people use as a substrate for them to rummage in, I was thinking of using cage sand? I've heard mixed opinions on grit (and sand is similar), and wonder if I should use aquarium pebbles instead? I'd love to hear others experiences on this and what people have chosen.
Thanks


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Dear son,

Making a foraging tray for your bird is an excellent idea. 

Please check out the thread entitled "The Captive Foraging Thread" under the Stickies Library in this section of the forum (I've posted it below for easy access).  

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11399

You'll find PLENTY of info on how to make a foraging tray, what to put in it, etc. under this thread. I think most members on this forum are against using grit as I've been told grit is not really for cockatiels despite what pet store employees will tell you. So I won't use grit (nor cage sand) if I were you.  I think pebbles are not the best as they could hurt your bird if he throws them around...you will learn from looking at the thread that common items you can use are raffia from the dollar store (make sure you snip them down really short so your bird doesn't get his foot tangled in it), coloured paper and cardboard cut up into little pieces (make sure the edges are not sharp or your bird could get a paper cut), little plastic pony beads, plastic straws cut into short pieces, cut up yarn....in some pet stores you can even buy stuff specifically labelled "foraging materials" which are made specifically for creating foraging trays for your bird. Good luck!


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Annie,
Thanks for your reply and also for the link, I've gone through it all and I'll give the sand a miss too.  That's really useful and I can start looking for bits tomorrow. Will just be seed etc for a while anyhow and slowly build it up so he's not scared. I'm tempted to combine it with a nice perch so that he can use it as a little out of cage base. He's not too shy (and was trying to steal our dinner tonight), so I'm sure he'll have lots of fun.
Thanks again


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Joes tray is layed out with some paper, seeds, straw, a toy, a mirror, some bottle corks, paper strips...I most time got him in his tray when sitting at the pc, he can climb on my arms over my shoulders to the back of the chair, back over my arms into his tray, also I carry his tray everywhere we are in the house. He's happy to forage in there.


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Hanna,
Sounds great and and sounds like your tiel is pretty happy with the arrangement. Some great ideas there, so I'll be copying a few 
Thanks again!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Shredded paper mainly.. I add a variety of different things for them to forage for, some are – dry pasta, dried fruits, dried veggies, millet, pellets, seed, birdie bread, dandelion, gum nuts.


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, that sounds great. I'm sure he'll love it. I have a tray now with a perch attached and just some seed sitting in it. I think he's scared of it at the moment, he's just watching it. Once he gets used to it, I'm sure he'll love it and I'll be adding some of your suggestions


----------

